
Air pollution (PM10) in Delhi goes off the charts, literally maxed out at 999 - philshem
http://web.archive.org/web/20191120160218/http://aqicn.org/city/delhi/national-institute-of-malaria-research--sector-8--dwarka/
======
philshem
Here's a live link: [http://aqicn.org/city/delhi/national-institute-of-
malaria-re...](http://aqicn.org/city/delhi/national-institute-of-malaria-
research--sector-8--dwarka/)

And archive screenshot:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20191120160234/http://web.archive...](http://web.archive.org/web/20191120160234/http://web.archive.org/screenshot/http://aqicn.org/city/delhi/national-
institute-of-malaria-research--sector-8--dwarka/)

